# boat ramps



## kmad61 (Jun 19, 2005)

Where is the nearest boat ramp to the Va Beach side of the bay bridge tunnel.I want to fish around the bridge,but dont want to pay the $32 round trip fee to get to kiptopeake landing.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Crab Creek/Lesner on Shore drive is Public...

http://www.virginiabeachsportfishing.com/Marina.htm


----------



## kmad61 (Jun 19, 2005)

How far of a boat ride to the bridge tunnel??


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

To the 1st island I would say 15 min. Of course it all depends on your HP!

You can see the CBBT when you come out into the bay from the ramp! It's close!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Willoughby,s Spit hope that'll help


----------

